# Photobucket resizing all my uploads



## namessuck (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi all new to the forum.

I have been on Photobucket since 2004.  I recently started using it again and it keeps changing the resolution of all my uploads to 1024x768.  My native resolution is 1680x1050 but they get changed when uploading.

I see no way in settings to stop it from resizing my images?

The new layout of the site really sucks too.

Anyway around this?  1024x768 is so small. :thumbdown:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 20, 2013)

I hate the new system as well.

Are you a paying for hosting, or you using a free account?


----------



## namessuck (Feb 20, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I hate the new system as well.
> 
> Are you a paying for hosting, or you using a free account?


Free account, but it's 2GB of storage...  Why do they need to resize my stuff?

Imageshack never resized my stuff.  I stop using it though because so many sites block imageshack links for some reason.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 20, 2013)

namessuck said:


> ..........Free account, but it's 2GB of storage...  Why do they need to resize my stuff?..........



Because they're not making any money off you.  So you're limited to smaller sizes to help reduce the cost of bandwidth and storage.  Cough up some scratch and you'll enjoy 4,000-pixel ability.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 20, 2013)

For general web viewing, you don't really need more than 1000 pixels wide.  Just resize your images before uploading.


----------



## namessuck (Feb 20, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> For general web viewing, you don't really need more than 1000 pixels wide.  Just resize your images before uploading.


yes I do.  The screenshots are from in game.  The reason they need to be native is to see the graphical quality.  1024x768 vs 1680x1050 is a huge difference quality wise.

Ok so bye bye Photobucket.

Is there another FREE site that won't resize my stuff?


----------



## KmH (Feb 20, 2013)

Probably not, since you get what you pay for.


----------



## namessuck (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't think so because people are uploading stuff on sites at native.  I really doubt they are paying.

I am going to try imgur.  I heard it's good.


----------



## MK3Brent (Feb 20, 2013)

Flickr definitely allows 2000+ px, but you're right. PB has limited their service to 1024x768px now. 

I made the mistake of accidentally clicking on the new format, and it won't allow me back to the old version.

I have since cancelled my paid membership with them. (I would love to see their revenues graph last year through next quarter this year.)


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 20, 2013)

MK3Brent said:


> ...............I made the mistake of accidentally clicking on the new format, and it won't allow me back to the old version.
> 
> I have since cancelled my paid membership with them. (I would love to see their revenues graph last year through next quarter this year.)



In another week or so, the 'old format' would be abandoned and you'd be forced into the new format anyway.


----------



## namessuck (Feb 20, 2013)

480sparky said:


> MK3Brent said:
> 
> 
> > ...............I made the mistake of accidentally clicking on the new format, and it won't allow me back to the old version.
> ...


just like what gmail did.  I hate the new gmail.

Never tried Flickr, I heard it gets blocked on some sites too.  Why do they block imageshack and Flickr?

The new Photobucket is so slow as well.  I won't be using it anymore sadly.

I just tried imgur.  Upload is very slow too but at least I can do native resolution.  It does compress the picture a bit though and the quality suffers.

I will try Flickr.


----------



## MK3Brent (Feb 20, 2013)

namessuck said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > MK3Brent said:
> ...


I know imgur is blocked embedded on a lot of sites too. 
Flickr has served me well for hi-res posts/link.


----------

